# Some new guy from Mass



## nitflegal (May 27, 2008)

Just introducing myself as new guy to the forums.  Started studying Shotokan Karate back in '88, spent four years studying Toyama ryu battojutsu and started studying Bujinkan Taijutsu on an off and on basis (more off than on until recently, sadly) up in Derry, NH back in '92.  Moved to Michigan where I played in Aikido, Jujitsu, wing chun (man do I have the wrong body type for that!), and Krav Maga before coming back home to Mass last year and beginning to study the Bujinkan again up in Winchendon, MA and German longsword at the Higgins in Worcester.  One of these days I'll find a hobby that doesn't involve my middle-aged body being covered in bruises and creaking when I train. . .  Sadly, I have this odd fixation with meter long razor blades on handles!

So, hello,
Matt


----------



## MBuzzy (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Mass@#$%s are awesome!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 27, 2008)

Indeed we are.

Welcome!


----------



## savagek (May 27, 2008)

Hi Matt, 

Sounds like your training a a great school. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
www.winmartialarts.com


----------



## Jai (May 27, 2008)

Hello and Welcome  send me a private message sometime. I would love to compare Shotokan notes with you as I have recently undertaken the art.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 27, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Matt.


----------



## newGuy12 (May 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (May 27, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

And a wonderful fixation that is 

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## morph4me (May 28, 2008)

Hello Matt, welcome to MT


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 28, 2008)

hi Matt,
Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy it here.
Where in Winchendon is the school?  I am over in Athol and would like to go visit them.
If you ever realy get lost drop me a PM befor hand and I'll be sure to be around.
sheldon


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## nitflegal (May 28, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> hi Matt,
> Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy it here.
> Where in Winchendon is the school? I am over in Athol and would like to go visit them.
> If you ever realy get lost drop me a PM befor hand and I'll be sure to be around.
> sheldon


 
It's the Winchendon Martial Arts Center at the Central street plaza, next to the Subway sandwich place.  Nice big open school and so far I've been able to avoid slinging a bokken at the windows.  So far at least. . .

Besides, it's got a good group of students to play with and my 6-year old has fun in the kids class, so it's just nice to get back into the regular training.

Matt


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2008)

From a use-to-was Massachusettsite to a current Massachusettsite welcome


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 29, 2008)

Have seen it from the outside and promised myslef that I would stop by on a night I have off. Is it open on weekends?


----------



## savagek (May 29, 2008)

Hi tshadowchaser, 

My name is Ken Savage and The Winchendon Martial Arts Center ~ Bujinkan Savage Dojo is mine. 

Please feel free to stop in and take a look see. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 

note: I have Saturday hours 9:30am ~ 1:30pm


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2008)

Ken  I am Sheldon
I will try my hardest to make it over this Sat. morning to say hello


----------



## nitflegal (May 30, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Have seen it from the outside and promised myslef that I would stop by on a night I have off. Is it open on weekends?


 
Yep, kid's classes 10-10:45 and 11:00-11:45 (my daughter does the second one) and adult classes noon to 1Pm on Sat.  Assuming this blasted cold clears up I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2008)

I'll be the old fart that looks like he just worked a 12 hour shift and has not slept yet ( sad but true )


----------



## Drac (May 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## nitflegal (May 31, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> I'll be the old fart that looks like he just worked a 12 hour shift and has not slept yet ( sad but true )



It was nice to meet you and your son.  If you were coming off a 12-hour you looked more functional than I do after one!

Matt


----------



## savagek (May 31, 2008)

Hello Sheldon, 

Yes thanks for stopping by with Charlie. 

I always enjoy open and interesting conversation with seasoned vets. like yourself. 

I wiil contact you when I next will be in Athol. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
www.winmartialarts.com


----------



## Just Torry (Jun 2, 2008)

Matt, more about the school please, your experiences and such! Shameless plugs encouraged...

JT


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 3, 2008)

I had a great time talking with the both of you and we both enjoyed the classes.  Our thanks to you for being so open and allowing us to be there


----------



## Zeno (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Matt

You seem strangely familiar to me. Like...as if we go to the same dojo or something like that.

Weeiiirrrdd huh?


----------



## NW_Tengu (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello Matt from another Bujinkan member.  I'm on the opposite coast from ya.  What/where are you learning your longsword from?


----------



## nitflegal (Jun 6, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Hey Matt
> 
> You seem strangely familiar to me. Like...as if we go to the same dojo or something like that.
> 
> Weeiiirrrdd huh?


 
Nah, must be something else.   

Matt


----------



## nitflegal (Jun 6, 2008)

NW_Tengu said:


> Hello Matt from another Bujinkan member. I'm on the opposite coast from ya. What/where are you learning your longsword from?


 
Higgins Armory in Worcester.  I don't get to go to Sword Guild practice as much as I'd like but they have some really excellent classes and instructors.  It's truly interesting to see how much similarity there is between what developed in germany and then in Japan, completely independently.

Matt


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

